# How much feed for my growing herdsire?



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

This is my very first year with Boers and we just picked up our buck born at the end of December last week. How much grain do I need to be giving him to ensure he grows properly? He has free choice hay and minerals. And would have browse if Spring ever gets here. But how much and what should I be feeding? Have had all dairy goats until now so he eats Noble Goat with Alfalfa pellets right now.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

we give one pound to are growing does and bucks per goat 2 times a day


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

3 percent of his body should be good. It takes quite a bit of feed to grow a boer buck.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

So is what I'm feeding ok or should I add something to his?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I feed growing bucks almost a # twice daily. As he grow he will get more.
He is currently 14 mos.
His grain is called Boer Goat Developer with a coccistat.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have got to call some of the elevators or something and try to get some feed. I have TSC, Rural King(which has little or nothing for goats in feed), and a Buckhiet's(also very limited in goat feed, one they bag that I don't think even has a name). Noble goat and Dumor are the only feeds and they only carry like 2 varieties. The medicated is a sheep and goat type. I would like to find a feed specifically for growing kids.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd stick with noble goat if you can't get anything else. I personally prefer honor show chow but I have used noble and it is a decent feed. I actually used it to get a doe in show shape.... granted she's a very easy keeper. But I think it works fine.


----------

